# Rupert



## little_paws (Oct 4, 2012)

I lost my first rat over a year ago now and have only just felt ready to get another pair. Rupert was a male Dumbo rat who was born the only male of a litter. We got him into the pet shop where I worked at the time and I bonded with him because he needed lots of extra attention being on his own. We had hoped someone with a play mate for him would take him home but after a month it still hadn't happened so I brought him home. He was a lazy lump lol but very affectionate. He used to curl up inside my tee shirt to sleep and would give me a sort of annoyed/upset/confused look when I had to put him back in his cage so I could have gone to bed. I would have let him sleep with me if it wasn't for fear of crushing him lol. He was clumsy as well but healthy and a very happy rat especially after we found him a play mate (another rescue rat). I loved our other rat, Mittens, but Rupert was always my boy. He died when he was 2 from a respitory infection and I was heartbroken. It seems silly to be so upset over a rat but he was part of the family. He will always be my special first boy.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Not silly at all. Rats have a special place in our hearts and it's very difficult to lose one. I'm sure Rupert was very grateful to have you


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

It's not silly at all. It's just like losing a family member, only with tails. You have my sympathy, I know how it feels </3


----------



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss

RIP


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Definitely not silly. Rats are family members just like a human being. I'm sorry for your loss, may Rupert Rest in Peace.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't think it is silly, rats are members of your family and they come and brighten your life and give you happiness that you otherwise would never would of experienced or felt. Good luck with your new ratties  

I'm so sorry for your loss, it is always heart breaking loosing a pet but rats are more then that, they are family members, and they bond so well with you and become your best friend, someone you can confide in, someone who is always there for you and most of all, when times are bad, you only have to look at their little faces and realise that eventually everything will get better.


----------

